# Another Lotion Bar Thread



## Misschief (Oct 22, 2019)

I had a yarn store owner ask me if I make lotion bars. Her normal supplier is too busy and no longer makes them so she's looking for another source. I've made them in the past but it's been a long time. I'm playing with recipes to find one that I really like. I'll take any advice I can get but that's not why I'm posting.

What I really want to know is what's a good size for lotion bars? What size, or sizes, do you make? The small batch I made yesterday are about 2" x 2" x 1" and weigh approximately 50 grams but I find them a bit big. They don't sit nicely in my hands. Tonight, I made an experimental batch using a rose candy mold, an approximately 1" circle by 1/2" in depth; I think they might be fine as samples but not big enough for sale. What would be a good size, in your opinion?

And I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 22, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I had a yarn store owner ask me if I make lotion bars. Her normal supplier is too busy and no longer makes them so she's looking for another source. I've made them in the past but it's been a long time. I'm playing with recipes to find one that I really like. I'll take any advice I can get but that's not why I'm posting.
> 
> What I really want to know is what's a good size for lotion bars? What size, or sizes, do you make? The small batch I made yesterday are about 2" x 2" x 1" and weigh approximately 50 grams but I find them a bit big. They don't sit nicely in my hands. Tonight, I made an experimental batch using a rose candy mold, an approximately 1" circle by 1/2" in depth; I think they might be fine as samples but not big enough for sale. What would be a good size, in your opinion?
> 
> And I'm always open to suggestions.



I am using a ‘mini’ mold...same one I use for my soap ‘samples...it’s 1.57” x 1”.  Got it from Amazon...15 cavities, 3-pack $10.00.  I sell them 2 to a pack and can make several scents with a single batch.  I like the size because it allows the customer to have different scents without feeling wasteful.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 22, 2019)

I usually make mine in a 2 oz  or .50 oz roll up tube or in a mold that make them about 1.5 oz. I put those in a tin.  I don't make them as often as I should.  Generally if I'm doing a lot of fall/winter shows.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 22, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> I am using a ‘mini’ mold...same one I use for my soap ‘samples...it’s 1.57” x 1”.  Got it from Amazon...15 cavities, 3-pack $10.00.  I sell them 2 to a pack and can make several scents with a single batch.  I like the size because it allows the customer to have different scents without feeling wasteful.


How many scents to you carry at any given time?


----------



## dibbles (Oct 22, 2019)

Think about how you want to package them. I used these containers so they could be carried in a purse:
https://www.dollartree.com/sure-fresh-mini-storage-containers-with-lids-10ct-packs/206990
And I think it was this mold with the cavities not quite filled completely fit nicely inside:
https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/flowers-guest-milky-way-soap-mold.aspx

I don't sell, so packaging wasn't a huge concern, but for the cost they work out pretty well. 

If you want to pour directly into the container, these (or larger ones) also work well:
https://www.amazon.com/Healthcom-De...ds=mini+deodorant+tube&qid=1571751478&sr=8-11


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 22, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Think about how you want to package them. I used these containers so they could be carried in a purse:
> https://www.dollartree.com/sure-fresh-mini-storage-containers-with-lids-10ct-packs/206990
> And I think it was this mold with the cavities not quite filled completely fit nicely inside:
> https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/flowers-guest-milky-way-soap-mold.aspx
> ...



I've used the same molds.   I also recently bought some of the dollar tree containers to try out.  Not sure when since I haven't made anything in months and months.    

I've used both of these.
https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/2-oz-Round-Natural-Twist-up.html

https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/.50-oz-Round-White-Twist-up.html


----------



## Misschief (Oct 22, 2019)

I often see them in tins, which I think would be perfect for a purse or knitting bag. I'm not sure whether I should buy the tins first and then see which mold fits best or use the mold first then try to find a tin that fits. 

I've now made two small batches and am testing both to see which I prefer or how I can tweak them. I can definitely see why knitters would like them.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 22, 2019)

Misschief said:


> How many scents to you carry at any given time?



At least six, but I'm making a few more for the Craft Fair.  It's a good way to use up those left over bits in the bottle or a badly behaved scent and I don't use a lot of scent because I remember the first time I used a bar of French Vanilla at church...half the congregation turned around to look at me.  Each mold has 15 cavities and each batch fills 3 molds.  Each mold sits on a cookie sheet I bought from the Dollar Store; after filling the molds I place a sheet of wax paper over it, stack them up and pop them in the frig.  I like the size because again, that first bar of French Vanilla lasted FOR-EV-ER!  And given how much I paid for it, I wasn't going to waste it.  I use an 'address label' for labeling because I don't need a lot space and it doesn't need to be fancy.  After packaging, I store them in a flat container with a lid on the bottom shelf of the frig.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 22, 2019)

I'll have to measure the sizes I use, but I know my small bar is about 15g and the big one is about 35g.. If that helps any.

I'm still trying to figure out eco friendly zero waste packaging for selling but so far, for home use (me n mine), the small ones are a bigger hit coz the big ones obviously leave a bigger mess on whatever surface they're forgotten on haha, and there can be several small ones throughout the house within easy reach, if you are so inclined.

I plan on selling the small ones two or three a pack, once I figure out how, and how to ship em with very minimal melting, without costing an arm on packaging.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 22, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I'll have to measure the sizes I use, but I know my small bar is about 15g and the big one is about 35g.. If that helps any.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out eco friendly zero waste packaging for selling but so far, for home use (me n mine), the small ones are a bigger hit coz the big ones obviously leave a bigger mess on whatever surface they're forgotten on haha, and there can be several small ones throughout the house within easy reach, if you are so inclined.
> 
> I plan on selling the small ones two or three a pack, once I figure out how, and how to ship em with very minimal melting, without costing an arm on packaging.


I love the mold you used! I've ordered a mold but it won't be here until after my market season is over.  However, I have molds available and Michael's isn't all that far away.

Thank you all for your input. It's definitely been helpful.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 22, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I used these containers so they could be carried in a purs



I used the round ones of these and only put 1.4 ounces in them so they were about 3/4 full (?) .  I just started using these but when they harden just tip over and pop on the bottom and they come out.  I agree with dibbles they are a good price.  I have a market on Sat so I am curious as to how they go over.  I was putting them in an oval silicone mold with the same weight but didn't like how they held up with use, they seem to break off too easy on the ends (I was using a brown bag that is waxed on the inside for selling--but I didn't like that either)  I also used a small heart mold and put two in the dollar store container


----------



## Misschief (Oct 22, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I used the round ones of these and only put 1.4 ounces in them so they were about 3/4 full (?) .  I just started using these but when they harden just tip over and pop on the bottom and they come out.  I agree with dibbles they are a good price.  I have a market on Sat so I am curious as to how they go over.  I was putting them in an oval silicone mold with the same weight but didn't like how they held up with use, they seem to break off too easy on the ends (I was using a brown bag that is waxed on the inside for selling--but I didn't like that either)


I look forward to hearing  how they sell for you this weekend. I'm still trying to decide if I want to make them for the market or just for the yarn store.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 22, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I look forward to hearing  how they sell for you this weekend. I'm still trying to decide if I want to make them for the market or just for the yarn store.



will let you know!!  it would be nice to make for both as it is something that is pretty easy to whip up.  I wonder how they will hold up at the summer markets though.  I like the fact that the dollar store containers are see through cuz nobody here knows what a lotion bar is  . I had a tester tell me she would pass on them cuz they were really waxy and didn't suds much hahaha--i told her they weren't soap when I gave it to her


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Oct 22, 2019)

the only issue I have is that alot of my FOs don't allow using enough scent to put in them


----------



## Misschief (Oct 22, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> will let you know!!  it would be nice to make for both as it is something that is pretty easy to whip up.  I wonder how they will hold up at the summer markets though.  I like the fact that the dollar store containers are see through cuz nobody here knows what a lotion bar is  . I had a tester tell me she would pass on them cuz they were really waxy and didn't suds much hahaha--i told her they weren't soap when I gave it to her


LOL


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 22, 2019)

How about cupcake molds?  The smaller ones - not those big 'American-sized' cupcakes y'all have over there.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Nov 4, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I think they might be fine as samples but not big enough for sale.



you could package 2 together


----------



## geniash (Nov 4, 2019)

I use heart molds for "small" version of mine, they sell for $5: Link
For a "bigger" version I just use my soap loaf and cut them into a bars 1" think. They go for $10. Wrap them in wax paper, and package in brown paper box.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 5, 2019)

Just wanted to let you know that my Lotion Bars were big sellers at the Craft Fair this past weekend.  I had had a hectic week and forgot to pick up packaging and so quickly ran into the Dollar Tree to see what they had and bought some little clear 'candy' bags and coffee filters.  The bars are 1.5" x .5" and weight .75 oz and I sold them $2.00 each or 3/$5.00.  My biggest customers were mature women like myself (over 50) who really liked the size (so much easier to handle) and my top selling fragrances were English Rose, Baby Powder and Vanilla Bean.


----------



## McKherring Farm (Nov 5, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> Just wanted to let you know that my Lotion Bars were big sellers at the Craft Fair this past weekend.  I had had a hectic week and forgot to pick up packaging and so quickly ran into the Dollar Tree to see what they had and bought some little clear 'candy' bags and coffee filters.  The bars are 1.5" x .5" and weight .75 oz and I sold them $2.00 each or 3/$5.00.  My biggest customers were mature women like myself (over 50) who really liked the size (so much easier to handle) and my top selling fragrances were English Rose, Baby Powder and Vanilla Bean.



That is great to hear! I have my first craft show this weekend and made some lotion bars to fill in on my table. Then got to second guessing myself about packaging, storing, etc, etc... Your post was timed perfectly.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Nov 5, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> The bars are 1.5" x .5" and weight .75 oz and I sold them $2.00 each or 3/$5.00.



I sold mine for $3.75 for 1.4 oz.  I used the little containers from the dollar store--poured right into the container--poured two smaller hearts that were 1.2 oz and I sold those for $3.50, they also fit into the container.  They were a hit!!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 5, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> I sold mine for $3.75 for 1.4 oz.  I used the little containers from the dollar store--poured right into the container--poured two smaller hearts that were 1.2 oz and I sold those for $3.50, they also fit into the container.  They were a hit!!



I thought about pouring into a container, but I have nails and would either have lotion under my nails digging in or doing a backwards scrape.  And then having nails, I'm not going to get all the lotion out of the container.  I have ordered some small tins that I think my bars will fit into though labels are a concern and I would have to raise my prices to cover the cost.  Or I could just sell the tins separately and let folks choose to purchase them.  I don't know...I'll see when it gets here.


----------



## Misschief (Nov 5, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> Or I could just sell the tins separately and let folks choose to purchase them.  I don't know...I'll see when it gets here.


I never even thought of that. Lush does it that way, too. Their tins are sold separately. Hmmm... something to think about. They would need wrapping, though, and I don't think shrink wrap would be the best idea (heat, and all).


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 6, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I never even thought of that. Lush does it that way, too. Their tins are sold separately. Hmmm... something to think about. They would need wrapping, though, and I don't think shrink wrap would be the best idea (heat, and all).



What’s the big deal with Lush?  I had never heard of them until I started watching soap videos and someone would mention them here and there.

I’m just going to use cellophane or plastic bags that have either twist tie or ziplock.

I am thinking of trying deodorant tubes for my testers though.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 6, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> What’s the big deal with Lush?  I had never heard of them until I started watching soap videos and someone would mention them here and there.
> 
> I’m just going to use cellophane or plastic bags that have either twist tie or ziplock.
> 
> I am thinking of trying deodorant tubes for my testers though.


The only problem with the cellophane or plastic is that they will be all smeared if you plan on doing shows and between handling and transportation they are messy.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 6, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> The only problem with the cellophane or plastic is that they will be all smeared if you plan on doing shows and between handling and transportation they are messy.



I don't prepackage my Lotion Bars, each scent is kept in separate container with only a 'tester' on the table.  Then when folks want to purchase, I open the container, take out the bar with Tupperware tongs that have been sanded smooth, wrap them in a cut down coffee filter or pieces of double tissue paper and place them in the bag.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Nov 6, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> I thought about pouring into a container, but I have nails and would either have lotion under my nails digging in or doing a backwards scrape.  And then having nails, I'm not going to get all the lotion out of the container.  I have ordered some small tins that I think my bars will fit into though labels are a concern and I would have to raise my prices to cover the cost.  Or I could just sell the tins separately and let folks choose to purchase them.  I don't know...I'll see when it gets here.



before I label I tip the container upside down and push on the bottom and it loosens up and comes out--and after that all you have to do is turn it upside down and it slides right out


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 6, 2019)

TheGecko said:


> I don't prepackage my Lotion Bars, each scent is kept in separate container with only a 'tester' on the table.  Then when folks want to purchase, I open the container, take out the bar with Tupperware tongs that have been sanded smooth, wrap them in a cut down coffee filter or pieces of double tissue paper and place them in the bag.


Okay, that makes sense.  Too time consuming for me.  I'm lucky to get things rung up and bagged.


----------



## lucycat (Nov 7, 2019)

I use the candy molds that are made for oreo cookies dipped in chocolate.  It works with the tins available.   I don't do many scents and I find it a unappealing to smell my hands with a lot of scent.  I stick to a clean scent, citrus, pink sugar and unscented.  Since soap is my main product I want the lotion bars in a bowl that doesn't take up much display space and that means I am happier with fewer scents.

I have a few men who like these who work outside in the winter.  I think the tins in the pocket look more "masculine" since they look like a snuff tin!


----------



## MGM (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes, for packaging there are really two packages needed: one to sell them in (bags, or wax paper + box, or whatever) and one to carry them around in (tins or plastic tubs). Ideally, to reduce waste, you would sell in a simple, yet somehow sturdy package and the customer would refill their container they got from you previously. Think of it as soap packaging and soap dishes: you don't need the latter every time you buy the former.
I gave up trying to find tins and moulds that matched, started adding more liquid oils to my lotion bars, and called them "balms". So I carry a tin around with me, scoop some out, and use it. They stay cleaner and more presentable, and don't get melty or dinged up.


----------



## McKherring Farm (Nov 10, 2019)

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you guys who post on here. I was part of a small craft show yesterday and decided to add lotion bars to my goat milk soap and honey offerings. The bars were very small as I used candy molds but they were very popular even though I had to explain what they were to many of the people. I sold them in little tins with a clear top - 4 bars/$3.  Most people were really interested to see that the beeswax came from the same hive that their just purchased honey came from. I had a picture from us extracting just last Monday. Anyway, thank you. I am new to the forum and found this thread exactly when I needed it.


----------

